# Cheap Wine Calais



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Now that Tesco have closed at Cite Europe, where is the best place to buy cheap wine?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I don't think Tesco stocked much/any French wine??

I always find Carrefour and Auchan do a good range of cheaper wines. There are very few "cheap" wines now.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I tend to use www.calaiswine.co.uk
It was set up my the team that used to run the Oddbins outlet before they closed last year. They usually have some good '3 bottles for £6' offers.
Bill


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Carrefour & Auchan - Sainsbury's has gone as well. Tescos and Sainsbury's used to do cheap -ish (compared with UK prices) wines from the new world and elsewhere. The French wouldn't normally touch anything other than French wines 8)  , so the best bargains for reasonable French wines are the big supermarkets. BUT if you are travelling to wine growing areas buy it there - either directly form vineyards / co-operatives or in local supermarkets.

The warehouses in Calais may have deals on "foreign" wines, but you should know what you're getting before diving in. :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you are talking 'CHEAP' then Auchan in Calais, 90cents a bottle, very drinkable after the first slurp to 'line' the throat. :lol: 

tony


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Bargain Booze shops have always been cheap    no need to use the car ,save on fuel :wink: :wink: 

Les


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Tesco Calais used to sell a desert wine "Premiere Cotes de Bordeaux" which I loved, I used to pick up a couple of cases on the way home.
I can still buy it from Tesco's in England but it is over £2 a bottle dearer.
Cheers Sid


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> If you are talking 'CHEAP' then Auchan in Calais, 90cents a bottle, very drinkable after the first slurp to 'line' the throat. :lol:
> 
> tony


I suppose you could use it as anti-freeze 8)


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

tonyt said:


> I don't think Tesco stocked much/any French wine??
> 
> I always find Carrefour and Auchan do a good range of cheaper wines. There are very few "cheap" wines now.


Thanks. I didn't say I wanted French wine I am more interested in Southern hemisphere wines.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

In French eurotunnel today we had 2 boxes of galo wine for 14 euros thats 6 litres but the very very best and cheapest is Aldi and Lidl. Bargain.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

MIKEJ said:


> Thanks. I didn't say I wanted French wine I am more interested in Southern hemisphere wines.


Sorry - I didn't know Southern hemisphere wine would be cheaper in Calais Tesco than in UK supermarkets.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Pidou have a depot near the port at Calais and also at Dunkirk.
We tried them in March and came home with far more booze than intended.
Google Pidou for maps and GPS co-ords.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Piou advertise 24 hour shopping.

They were closed last tuesday along with many other stores.
I missed carrefour, they close at 8:00 on a tuesday usually 9:00.
So came home with only cheese and tulips from amsterdam.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Punch in the nearest Lidl on your sat nav and buy the Australian Merlot at €1.99 and you won't be disappointed. 

I buy buckets of it and it beats most Bordeaux hands down.

Ray.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Lidl every time plus drive a few Ks away from Calais and its even cheaper.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Went to a cheese and wine evening today. 120 mix of Brits and French. My €1.99 Merlot went immediately and then the Bordeaux. 
There was some other even cheaper rubbish people brought but it lingered and much was left at the end.

Give the Lidl's Merlot a try and you won't be disappointed.

Ray.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I always buy my wine away from calais, last year at super u's
somewhere, they are all over france.
I buy either 3 or 5 ltr boxes at around 5 to 8.50 euros.
Daughter took us out for a fancy meal at home, same wine exactly, around £17a bottle.
Cheers.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Last September we discovered that Carrfour Market had a different wine offer structure to Carrefour! We bought a lot of JP Chenet (named variety) for €2.38 per bottle (buy 2 get 1 free) whereas Carrfour wanted €4 each.

Arriving back in UK, Tesco was selling un-named varieties at £12 for 3.

The hardest part was sampling all the other bottles before deciding what to buy! :lol:

Gordon


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*free aire and lidl*

We always fill up with cheap diesel in luxembourg,stay at the free aire at Gravelines and fill up with good wine at the adj LIDL, as its France they sell lots of reasonable wine at bargin prices, 10 min easy drive to the easy to use Norfolk line terminal


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

I suppose a desert wine would be very dry wouldn't it?


----------

